
Consent Matters: When Tech Takes Remote Control Without Your Permission - jseliger
https://puri.sm/posts/consent-matters-when-tech-takes-remote-control-without-your-permission/
======
kd5bjo
One historical point that the author missed: much of the auto-updating of on-
device software started as a response to the speed at which the online SaaS
companies were able to innovate: because they were changing their own
computers, they didn’t feel the same need to get consent before making changes
as the desktop software companies did.

